# Market Salary for Stress Engineer



## BA2GR

Hi all,

I am a stress engineer at the Boeing Company in the states and I am contemplating about relocating to Singapore to work for another leading aerospace company. Before proceeding any further with my job application, I am required to give my expected minimum salary (monthly or annually) in SGD before tax. I did a quick search online on what the average salary for engineers is and it suggested a range between $3K to $5K SGD per month.

I am single, 27 years old, and currently have 3.5 years of experience with Boeing and make $67K USD/yr or about $5600 USD/mo before tax, bonus and overtime. Using $5K SGD as an example for my salary requirement, that's about $4K in USD today, so apparently I would have to take a pay cut more or less to relocate to Singapore. Obviously, there are also many other factors to consider such as cost of living, tax rate, and etc.

My query for you guys is what would be a fair market salary for similar positions in Singapore? 

Thanks and any help or advice you can give is highly appreciated.


----------



## simonsays

going by a commercial person in Boeing, you should ask for atleast 12,000 PM (or 150,000 per year) plus accomodation.

If you are a US Citizen, as I believe you are, you are entitled to above.

Don't take it as gospel though

The 3k to 5k is sort of low level pay, and NOT IN THE AEROSPACE industry

You would struggle on the 3k to 5k scale .. 

As for cost of living, read up -there ar enough posts on that ..


----------



## BA2GR

ecureilx said:


> going by a commercial person in Boeing, you should ask for atleast 12,000 PM (or 150,000 per year) plus accomodation.
> 
> If you are a US Citizen, as I believe you are, you are entitled to above.
> 
> Don't take it as gospel though
> 
> The 3k to 5k is sort of low level pay, and NOT IN THE AEROSPACE industry
> 
> You would struggle on the 3k to 5k scale ..
> 
> As for cost of living, read up -there ar enough posts on that ..


Hey ecureilx, thanks much for your input. I am trying to gain some insights by finding out what the local Boeing engineers with similar positions are making in the Asia Pacific regions and use that as my reference.

I know what my salary requirement would be here in the states and do you think it's reasonable to convert that to SGD using today's exchange rate and use it as a go-by? 

Thanks,


----------



## simonsays

If a company in the aerospace line is offering you a job, partially, it is to do with your country-of-origin - not gonna go into details, but I understand that matters a lot

While there is the saying of "don't kill the golden Egg laying goose" .. well, if would be not prudent to convert your US pay to S$ pay and ask it be matched at the least .. says me

I am not a career counsellor .. so .. caveat emptor


----------

